# Siemens SE587 Router connecting



## hoggs1 (Mar 5, 2008)

could any one help.

i have just received a new wireless router ( Siemens SE587 Router )from my internet provider Tiscali i would like to set up my pc wired to router but be able to use my laptop wirelessly could someone give me a step by step guide on how to do this.

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a guide for wireless configuration for that router: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Siemens/Gigaset-SE587/wireless.htm

Wired is as simple as plugging the cable in.


----------

